# Guitar. Gibson les Paul classic $1600.00



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Guitar. Gibson les Paul classic $1600.00


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Gibson les Paul classic..good condition. | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji

I have it on good authority this is not in good condition.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

He still has the old ad up saying “mint condition”.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BTW, I went to see this guitar last weekend. I walked away at $1600.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> BTW, I went to see this guitar last weekend. I walked away at $1600.


What exactly is that wrong with it, it's tough to see anything in the pictures.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Right off the bat, I’ll say that if it had been a different colour (other than black), I might have grabbed it.

Guy originally advertised it as “mint condition” AND for $1300. When contacted, he said price was wrong, should be $1800. Told him I was still interested in checking it out. Wine Red is 2nd least favourite colour but a mint Les Paul for $1800 is getting harder to find.

After arranging to meet up the next day, I looked a little more closely at the pics and noticed a LOT of grime between the pickups and inside the cutaway. Okay, so “mint” was looking less and less likely and coupled with Wine Red, I’d see if I could get it for less.

When I got there, he said right away “I actually found one little nick on it, right here…” and pointed out a decent sized ding on the back. That’s when I noticed the back was _covered_ in scratches. Really light surface scratches but there nonetheless. And I’m not talking about swirl marks but 10 to 15 inch long ones going from one end to the other.

The front was filthy with light scratches as well. Because of the dirt, it was hard to tell what the condition of the top was. The nickel finish on the bridge and tailpiece was also worn.

The big one for me was the headstock. It had the typical lacquer cracks around the Gibson inlay but there was something weird going on around some of the edges. Right above the nut where the headstock curves out (where you’d get those yellow marks from hanging it on a shitty stand) there’s a fine split in the nitro, almost like the headstock overlay is separating. The same thing all along the top edge of the headstock.

I told him I would pass and he asked if there was anything in particular. I politely pointed all of this out to him and said while it’s not the end of the world, the guitar was described as mint which it most certainly wasn’t. I said that for a Wine Red Classic in mint shape, $1800 was a decent price but I wasn’t crazy about the colour to begin with but would have lived with it on a mint guitar.

Less than an hour after I got home, he called me. He was an older guy, very nice, and was the original owner. If you’re not a gear-hound, you’re sort of blind to some of this stuff after living with the guitar for 17 years. He said I obviously seemed to know more about this stuff and what do I think he should be asking. He said he had around 50 replies and had people driving in from Kingston so he wanted to be really honest up front. BTW, he still had it listed at $1300 and I suspect this was to get a LOT of replies.

I basically told him that if he took the time to clean it up, $1800 wasn’t an unreasonable asking price and if someone were to offer $1600, feel them out and see if they’d meet at $1700. He asked “Should I sell it for $1600?”. I told him not to sell himself short and that with the amount of interest, he might get someone who doesn’t care about a bit of wear and may be happy paying $1800.

Here we are a week later and it’s still up for $1600, so what do I know?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Ugly color, dirty guitar, misleading description of condition, asshole move by seller advertising the wrong price. Please take my money.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> Ugly color, dirty guitar, misleading description of condition, asshole move by seller advertising the wrong price. Please take my money.


Maybe I’ll offer him $1300…


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Maybe I’ll offer him $1300…


He probably won't take it now that some know-it-all gave him that free appraisal.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

If he’s firm on $1600, it’s going to be with him a while. As noted by 2manyGuitars condition is sketchy, but aside from that, it’s got the snot green inlays and tuning keys, and the ceramic 490 pickups.

If you up $500 there are 2 more recent Classics in the $2200 range, and until last week 2 Traditionals in the same range.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

$2200 would get this one shipped to Ontario


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

It’s back. At least it’s clean now.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

This is not the original seller.

However the current seller does seem to have had an incredible stream of cool guitars and gear Over the last few years. He seems to be a guitar guy, knows his stuff and things always seem to be reasonably priced.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> It’s back. At least it’s clean now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how do you know it’s the same? Same scratches and marks? I don’t see scratches at the back or a peeling headstock veneer on this one. 
I saw that $1600 one up for weeks and figured the headstock must’ve been cracked


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> how do you know it’s the same? Same scratches and marks? I don’t see scratches at the back or a peeling headstock veneer on this one.
> I saw that $1600 one up for weeks and figured the headstock must’ve been cracked


If you zoom in on the headstock photo, you can just make out the flaking lacquer.
And as I hinted at when I mentioned seeing it the first time, it’s entirely possible those scratches were all superficial and could be buffed out. It’s just that the guitar was so filthy and I wasn’t enamoured enough with it to bother going to that trouble.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Parabola said:


> This is not the original seller.
> 
> However the current seller does seem to have had an incredible stream of cool guitars and gear Over the last few years. He seems to be a guitar guy, knows his stuff and things always seem to be reasonably priced.


It’s Darwin from Retrotown. He’s about as good a seller as it gets.

This guitar was a possible good deal for someone who wanted to lay out the cash, put in a LOT of work making it playable and presentable, and take a chance on moving a less than desirable model and colour. Good on him for taking it on. He doesn’t mind playing the long game.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

tomee2 said:


> how do you know it’s the same? Same scratches and marks? I don’t see scratches at the back or a peeling headstock veneer on this one.
> I saw that $1600 one up for weeks and figured the headstock must’ve been cracked


The original owner sent me additional pictures upon request, I’m 99% sure it is the same one based on the serial number.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> It’s Darwin from Retrotown. He’s about as good a seller as it gets.
> 
> This guitar was a possible good deal for someone who wanted to lay out the cash, put in a LOT of work making it playable and presentable, and take a chance on moving a less than desirable model and colour. Good on him for taking it on. He doesn’t mind playing the long game.


I like these Classics, and like wine red. 
He certainly put the work into it, possible some new hardware?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> I like these Classics, and like wine red.
> He certainly put the work into it, possible some new hardware?


Funny - I guess that's why they change things up every so often. I think these are the worst looking classics Gibson ever made, and I only really like the wine red finish on the studios for some reason. Good thing we're all different I suppose.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> ...possible some new hardware?


I don't think so.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> I like these Classics, and like wine red.
> He certainly put the work into it, possible some new hardware?





BlueRocker said:


> Funny - I guess that's why they change things up every so often. I think these are the worst looking classics Gibson ever made, and I only really like the wine red finish on the studios for some reason. Good thing we're all different I suppose.


I have a 2001 Classic Plus and it's the guitar they'll bury me with.
Of course, it's not wine red.


----------

